# مساعدة في حساب تصرف طلمبات البيارات



## samsalah (2 نوفمبر 2014)

أأمل مساعدتي في كيفية حساب تصرف الطلمبة الغاطسة لبيارة صرف في البدروم عن طريق ال fixture unit وكيفية تحويل ال fixture unit الي gpm هل تستخدم نفس جداول التغذية بالمياه
وشكرا


----------



## samsalah (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اين الردود


----------



## samsalah (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اين الردود


----------



## toktok66 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عارف انت لو دورت على المنتدى او حتى جوجل على كيفيه حساب تصرف المضخه الغاطسه لبيارات الصرف هتلاقي كلام كتير بكل اللغات وتصدق هتلاقي ملفات اكسل جاهزه تحسبلك القصه بدون اي تعب

دور وقولي لقيت ايه


----------



## fayek9 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

samsalah قال:


> أأمل مساعدتي في كيفية حساب تصرف الطلمبة الغاطسة لبيارة صرف في البدروم عن طريق ال fixture unit وكيفية تحويل ال fixture unit الي gpm هل تستخدم نفس جداول التغذية بالمياه
> وشكرا


 طبقا ال ASPE و engineered plumbing design فانه يتم استخدام جداول ال WSFU لحساب تصرف المضخة و يتم حساب قطر ماسورة التصرف على اساس من 3.5 الى 5 ft/sec لو احتجت مزيد من التفاصيل اسأل


----------

